# French link driving bit



## Performancemini (May 5, 2011)

I was wondering how the French link snaffle differs and works from the regular jointed snaffle? I have only used the jointed snaffle. I did try a basic "straight" bar driving bit also; as was suggested in Larry Parnell's driving video. But I was just wondering about the French link. Is it more comfortable than a jointed? ('course we can't actually get the horse's opinion, which would tell us the best-LOL!




).


----------



## Itsy Bitsy Acres (May 5, 2011)

Hello! Yes, in most cases a french link is more comfortable to a horse. A single jointed snaffle can tend to have what is called the "nut cracker" effect in a horses mouth because when you pull the reigns either to stop or turn the center callapses causing the center to fold and hit the top of the horses mouth. A french link is multi-hinged with the flat center that lays more comfortable across the horses tongue preventing pinching and hitting the roof of the horses mouth. It is a great bit for a horse that may have a low palate or is sensitive in the roof of the mouth. You may notice the horse will tend to play a little with the bit at first due to the flat center lying directly on the tongue, this will usually go away within two or three uses, if not then the horse may be too sensitive to the direct contact on the tongue. Over all this is a very gentle bit and works really well when used with a lot of "give and take" or on horses that have a soft mouth or on horses with a tough mouth that need to be softened. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Sandee (May 5, 2011)

Performancemini said:


> I was wondering how the French link snaffle differs and works from the regular jointed snaffle? I have only used the jointed snaffle. I did try a basic "straight" bar driving bit also; as was suggested in Larry Parnell's driving video. But I was just wondering about the French link. Is it more comfortable than a jointed? ('course we can't actually get the horse's opinion, which would tell us the best-LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Oh, they will "tell" you believe me. My stallion did NOT like the French link. He doesn't like things on his tongue. When first bitting him, my trainer tried the French then went to the snaffle. When I got him home I changed to a low port bit and he closes his mouth and picks up and carries it much nicer than even the expensive mylar we had to try before that. So the answer is, just like any big horse, you may have to try many different bits but MOST minis will go in a simple snaffle or French link.


----------



## susanne (May 5, 2011)

I agree with Sandee -- they will tell you what they think, often in no uncertain terms!

Mingus is the opposite of Sandee's stallion. He loves his French Link Butterfly, but the one time we tried a mullein, he made his opinion quite clear -- he hated it! He was still well-behaved, but he wanted that thing out of his mouth!

He may have adjusted with time, but we simply stayed with what worked.


----------



## Mominis (May 5, 2011)

Shake loves his French link. It's what I started him in (loose ring) and the half-cheek that I just ordered is also a french link.


----------



## RhineStone (May 5, 2011)

Horses' preferences to bits are highly correlated with the conformation of their mouths, just like certain size trees in saddles fit certain shaped backs. Horses with thick lips and/or tongues, and shallow palates tend to prefer bits that don't "squeeze" their lips against their teeth. Thinner lipped and tongued horses are more subject to jointed bits. How much room is in a horse's mouth also determines how thick the mouthpiece needs to be. Analyzing the conformation first will save the handler a lot of time in trying all sorts of bits to find one they like. And measuring a mini's mouth is VERY important. They can range from 3 1/2" to 4 1/2", with all sizes in between. Taking the above into consideration, I start all my horses in a mullen or a French link snaffle first, and move to other bits from there.

Myrna


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 6, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> Horses' preferences to bits are highly correlated with the conformation of their mouths, just like certain size trees in saddles fit certain shaped backs. Horses with thick lips and/or tongues, and shallow palates tend to prefer bits that don't "squeeze" their lips against their teeth. Thinner lipped and tongued horses are more subject to jointed bits. How much room is in a horse's mouth also determines how thick the mouthpiece needs to be. Analyzing the conformation first will save the handler a lot of time in trying all sorts of bits to find one they like. And measuring a mini's mouth is VERY important. They can range from 3 1/2" to 4 1/2", with all sizes in between. Taking the above into consideration, I start all my horses in a mullen or a French link snaffle first, and move to other bits from there.
> 
> Myrna


I'm not sure I understand about "squeezing lips against teeth".

Both of my horses told me plainly they prefered a french link to a jointed snaffle.


----------



## Minimor (May 7, 2011)

Marsha--a single jointed bit tends to--when the reins are used--ride up in the mouth. The folding, "nutcracker" action of the bit then squeezes the horse's lips into his molars. This can be extremely painful. It can even cause sores inside the cheeks; if the horse's teeth have any hooks or rough edges, they grind into the cheek and cause sores.


----------

